# Homemade CNC router build from scratch.



## Ryan360 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey guys i thought id post this to help anyone thinking about building there own cnc router. I know it help me when building my router, to see how other people designed and built theirs.
let me know what you think! 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO20dkWkDqo


----------



## andymanusa (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey, that looks awesome. Did you complete it? The video showed you were still working on it.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'll try to embed it for you . Thanks for sharing


----------

